# Any Western Ex Pat cricketers out there



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Darjeeling Cricket Club are looking to recruit new playing members. We are now playing regular cricket again on Fridays at Sharjah English School - grass outfield, with a newly laid astro turf wicket - we have regular nets at Dulsco Village nets on a Tuesday evening at 8pm

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More please join the group or pm me


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

but mind you, it can only be WESTERN expats (Indians, Pakistanis, sri Lankans, Bangladeshis please do not bother).


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

rsinner said:


> but mind you, it can only be WESTERN expats (Indians, Pakistanis, sri Lankans, Bangladeshis please do not bother).


Wait till Jynx see's this! This is clearly racist!


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

How is this classed as racist?

There are many Indian, Pakistani, Sri Lankan and Bangladeshi teams out there that Darjeeling play week in week out.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

stuartmatthewson said:


> How is this classed as racist?
> 
> There are many Indian, Pakistani, Sri Lankan and Bangladeshi teams out there that Darjeeling play week in week out.


Sorry, I was there was an Ironic icon. I was tongue very much in cheek!


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

No worries BigJimbo - more annoyed at Rsinners comment - as of all the teams we play against you never see a "white" face in any of the Indian, Pakistani, Sri Lankan or Bangladeshi teams!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Why would you be annoyed? We Indians are very clearly the WORLD CHAMPIONS when it comes to cricket!   
Besides, do you think a white guy would *want *to be in an Indian/Pakistani/Sri Lankan/Bangladeshi team? I think not!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Guys

The 'politically correct' line has gone a bit stale now. Hence, can we please stop twisting people's words just for the sake of creating an argument. This thread provides a good opportunity for people to make friends and socialise. It would be a shame to see it head in the same direction of some of the more recent threads.

Thanks


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Totally agree Maz - posted in good faith to see if there are any "newbies" who fancy playing regular cricket


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

stuartmatthewson said:


> Totally agree Maz - posted in good faith to see if there are any "newbies" who fancy playing regular cricket


Apologies............


----------



## Belgian Brit (Apr 7, 2011)

I'd definitely be up for this - except I'm not due to arrive in Dubai until July - so it may be a bit hot for cricket then...or not perhaps?


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Belgian Brit - we play throughout the summer and are always looking for new talent - yes it is a bit hot but we break every 8 overs for drinks - so bearable!!! Please PM me or join the Darjeeling Group on FB to keep up to date on what is going on


----------



## Belgian Brit (Apr 7, 2011)

Drinks every 8 overs sounds good. I've clicked to join your FaceBook page and ahve PMed you too.


----------

